# What Size Of Weight Bars Do You Use For Your 250Rs



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

I am wondering what the rest of you are using for poundage on the bars for a 250RS. I see the published tongue weight is 695 pounds but I'm guessing that's before battery and loads forward of the axles come into the equation. So, I'm looking at potentially buying heavier bars than the 750's that I currently have. These are flat trunnion style bars and I'd like to upgrade to the dual cam setup meaning I will have to upgrade to the newer style bars with the integrated cam hook. I'm going to pick up our new camper next week so I thought I would try to get ahead of the game a bit. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

We have a 26RS which I believe is close to the same weight wise. I run 800LB bars and that seems to be fine, with the truck I have now. With the Suburban I was thinking of going even higher just cause of the suspension on the burban was coil springs and sagged more. I hope this helps.


----------



## Beef (Feb 23, 2013)

I have 800 lb bars with a reese dual cam. I tow the camper with a GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab Z71. It evens out pretty good when loaded properly...I have to spread weight through out the camper to avoid getting too much tongue weight. If I get too much tongue weight, it gets a bit bouncy...


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Beef said:


> I have 800 lb bars with a reese dual cam. I tow the camper with a GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab Z71. It evens out pretty good when loaded properly...I have to spread weight through out the camper to avoid getting too much tongue weight. If I get too much tongue weight, it gets a bit bouncy...


I think I will give the 800# bars a shot with careful loading first. If I encounter problems down the road I have a neighbor with some 1200# bars that he would loan me to see what kind of difference it makes. First and foremost I have to get this thing home from the lot in Ohio back to Missouri so with virtually no load I think the smaller bars will get me home. I didn't want to make that trip without the dual cam setup already installed.

Thanks all for your comments.

Kevin


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Kevin, where in Ohio are you picking the unit up at? We live near many of the Keystone dealers in Ohio and would be happy to meet up with you and assist getting hooked up and ready to run back to Missouri, by the way what area in Missouri do you live in?


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

robertized said:


> I have 800 lb bars with a reese dual cam. I tow the camper with a GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab Z71. It evens out pretty good when loaded properly...I have to spread weight through out the camper to avoid getting too much tongue weight. If I get too much tongue weight, it gets a bit bouncy...


I think I will give the 800# bars a shot with careful loading first. If I encounter problems down the road I have a neighbor with some 1200# bars that he would loan me to see what kind of difference it makes. First and foremost I have to get this thing home from the lot in Ohio back to Missouri so with virtually no load I think the smaller bars will get me home. I didn't want to make that trip without the dual cam setup already installed.

Thanks all for your comments.

Kevin
[/quote]

The 800# bars properly setup will probably get you home safely it is when you start loading things up in the future that you may see a difference in handling. Good Luck.
[/quote]

Hi Kevin,

I sold the hitch setup I had with my old camper so am getting a new setup. I am going with the Equilizer with 1000# bars. Originally was going to go with 1200# bars but was worried they would be too stiff. We leave early tomorrow morning and have our PDI at 3:00. I plan to take it for a drive before we setup for the night. Will sleep in it that night trying to use everything we can and then head home Saturday. Will see how it tows but trailer will be pretty empty. We are only taking what we need for one night.

Bernie


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> I have 800 lb bars with a reese dual cam. I tow the camper with a GMC Sierra 1500 extended cab Z71. It evens out pretty good when loaded properly...I have to spread weight through out the camper to avoid getting too much tongue weight. If I get too much tongue weight, it gets a bit bouncy...


I think I will give the 800# bars a shot with careful loading first. If I encounter problems down the road I have a neighbor with some 1200# bars that he would loan me to see what kind of difference it makes. First and foremost I have to get this thing home from the lot in Ohio back to Missouri so with virtually no load I think the smaller bars will get me home. I didn't want to make that trip without the dual cam setup already installed.

Thanks all for your comments.

Kevin
[/quote]

The 800# bars properly setup will probably get you home safely it is when you start loading things up in the future that you may see a difference in handling. Good Luck.
[/quote]

Hi Kevin,

I sold the hitch setup I had with my old camper so am getting a new setup. I am going with the Equilizer with 1000# bars. Originally was going to go with 1200# bars but was worried they would be too stiff. We leave early tomorrow morning and have our PDI at 3:00. I plan to take it for a drive before we setup for the night. Will sleep in it that night trying to use everything we can and then head home Saturday. Will see how it tows but trailer will be pretty empty. We are only taking what we need for one night.

Bernie
[/quote]

That's great, Bernie. Let me know how your pickup and inspection went when you get home. My brother has decided to go with me next week to pick up ours.

Kevin


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

26rester said:


> Kevin, where in Ohio are you picking the unit up at? We live near many of the Keystone dealers in Ohio and would be happy to meet up with you and assist getting hooked up and ready to run back to Missouri, by the way what area in Missouri do you live in?


We are going to Holman's in Batavia next week. Not sure what day yet. My brother is going with me so hopefully we can get things squared away without too much trouble. I appreciate your offer to help, I might take you up if you're nearby. To answer you other question, we live in Springfield, MO.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new camper







When we picked up our 250RS at Lakeshore I went with the 1,000#bar with the equalizer e-4 hitch knowing adding "stuff" would add up quick.When doing your pdi make sure you go through and touch everything,good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

Got back tonight after picking up our OB 250rs from Holman RV in Batavia, OH. We got there Friday around 2:00, started our PDI around 2:30 which took about 2 hrs. It went very well, noticed a few small things which they fixed immediatly. Then watched the Equilizer hitch setup and had him adjust it 3 times til I was happy with it. He had the nose a little high and said that was how they always do it to allow for your stuff. Told him I was towing over 500 miles with it basically empty so he gladly readjusted it. After that we went and finished with sales, then unpacked our stuff from truck. I walked around the outside checking everything again and found a few more little things. We found a few minor things inside also so first thing in the morning went and told service and they had someone come over and fix everything. We were out the gate by 9:00 happy new owners. The whole experience was great, everyone was very friendly and helpful. Ride home was uneventful, although very windy which killed gas mileage and meant two handed driving. Averaged 19.3 going there and 10.3 coming home, but would do it in a heartbeat again. (Kevin, your 250rs was 3 trailers away from were we stayed.)

Bernie


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Waunacamper said:


> Got back tonight after picking up our OB 250rs from Holman RV in Batavia, OH. We got there Friday around 2:00, started our PDI around 2:30 which took about 2 hrs. It went very well, noticed a few small things which they fixed immediatly. Then watched the Equilizer hitch setup and had him adjust it 3 times til I was happy with it. He had the nose a little high and said that was how they always do it to allow for your stuff. Told him I was towing over 500 miles with it basically empty so he gladly readjusted it. After that we went and finished with sales, then unpacked our stuff from truck. I walked around the outside checking everything again and found a few more little things. We found a few minor things inside also so first thing in the morning went and told service and they had someone come over and fix everything. We were out the gate by 9:00 happy new owners. The whole experience was great, everyone was very friendly and helpful. Ride home was uneventful, although very windy which killed gas mileage and meant two handed driving. Averaged 19.3 going there and 10.3 coming home, but would do it in a heartbeat again. (Kevin, your 250rs was 3 trailers away from were we stayed.)
> 
> Bernie


Glad to hear that everything went well! Enjoy your camper and keep us posted. I can't wait until I get ours home. In your punch list of things they addressed, is there any glaring item that I should be specifically on the look out for?
Again, congratulations!

Kevin


----------



## Waunacamper (Sep 30, 2013)

There was nothing big on our punch list, all little things. One of the pull down shades was very crooked and the tech adjusted and showed me how also. The weather strip/seal on the bottom of the front entry door was coming loose, he glued it back on. The steps at the front entry were very squeeky and we thought they were loose, just needed some lubricant. Can't even remember the few other things, as I said all were very minor. After they left us alone we tried everything, ran oven for extended period, ran furnace, ran water at all faucets, took showers, ...... Touch/use everything! If you get a chance talk to the service tech, ours opened up after a little while and was friendly, answered any question we had and gave us tips on maintenance.

Bernie


----------

